# List of the "death sentences"



## NormieKilla (Apr 28, 2019)

In order of importance, it starts with:


-Cranium deformity
-Narrow skull
-Long midface
-Bulging eyes
-Close set eyes
-Crossed eyes
-Balding
-Piggish nose
-Jew nose
-Bulbous nose
-Ugly mouth
-Recessed Jaw
-Recessed Chin
-Extreme manletism (5"5 and below)
-Dumbo ears
-Pencil neck


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 28, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> In order of importance, it starts with:
> 
> 
> -Cranium deformity
> ...


Tf is the point of this thread


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 28, 2019)

I guess it’s over for Alain since he has narrow skull. 


Shit thread kill yourself


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Apr 28, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> In order of importance, it starts with:
> 
> 
> -Cranium deformity
> ...



Horrible lookism-tier thread, I can name an exception to almost all of these jfl. Only actual legit ones are _maybe_ cranial deformity, fucked up nose, neck and extreme short height. All other ones aren't necessarily death sentences on their own if the rest makes up for it. Also narrow set eyes aren't considered a bad thing by girls


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 28, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Tf is the point of this thread


Tf is the point of that comment ?


CarlSagan96 said:


> Horrible lookism-tier thread, I can name an exception to almost all of these jfl. Only actual legit ones are _maybe_ cranial deformity, fucked up nose, neck and extreme short height. All other ones aren't necessarily death sentences on their own if the rest makes up for it. Also narrow set eyes aren't considered a bad thing by girls


Some flaws don't necessarily equate to death. You still can put up with few flaws here and there.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 28, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Tf is the point of that comment ?


@blackoutwhitein tier IQ


----------



## LexLuthor (Apr 29, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> In order of importance, it starts with:
> 
> 
> -Cranium deformity



Example



> -Narrow skull



Wide is worse: 

https://looksmax.org/threads/dolichocephaly-is-not-so-bad.17027/


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 29, 2019)

where is micropenis?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 29, 2019)

I have 6 of these


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Apr 29, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I have 6 of these
> View attachment 47079



I only have 1 but I'm a manlet. If one of yours is close set eyes, don't worry because girls don't care about that. Exhibit 1: Marko Jaric


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 29, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I only have 1 but I'm a manlet. If one of yours is close set eyes, don't worry because girls don't care about that. Exhibit 1: Marko Jaric
> View attachment 47080
> View attachment 47081


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 29, 2019)

Whats the difference between recessed jaw and recessed chin?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Apr 29, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 47082


I only have that one because it's rather uncommon to have eyes that are noticeably closer-set than average. There's this guy at my school who also has close-set eyes (not as narrow as in the pics I posted but still very noticeable) and he has no problems with girls. He's tall and otherwise gl and his eyes don't mean shit.


----------



## Nibba (Apr 29, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> In order of importance, it starts with:
> 
> 
> -Cranium deformity
> ...


If ur tall and large none of this shit matters. I have recessed chin and Jew nose but that has never stopped me from getting positive female attention. Jbl + harmony


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 29, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Cope


Today specifically, I've seen more manlet twinks sporting slayer faces with cute JB girlfriends than I have seen tall, huge motherfuckers. In fact, the tall huge motherfuckers had stocky, homely girls.


----------



## Nibba (Apr 29, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Manlet cope


Yeah totally bro I guess I get laid a lot with my pua huh brah


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 29, 2019)

so many of these you can fix i don't think its a death sentence for example recessed chin, easy as fuck to fix. Long midface: as long as it isnt too long and you have fwhr, good features will still look as good on you. Skull might be a death sentence though yeah. Also, balding might be the biggest death sentence there


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 29, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah totally bro I guess I get laid a lot with my pua huh brah


Yeah, but you're not bad looking. You have a mix of feminine and masculine traits.

Just be large theory:




The girl you will see him with -





Fem JB boy:




The girl you will see him with:





See it all the fucking time where I live.


----------



## LexLuthor (Apr 29, 2019)

Somewhere close to the top of the list should be bad teeth (yellow, crooked, etc)


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 29, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I only have 1 but I'm a manlet. If one of yours is close set eyes, don't worry because girls don't care about that. Exhibit 1: Marko Jaric
> View attachment 47080
> View attachment 47081


I have close set eyes but not as bad as him. 
I think they were also closer set before I got my palate expander but I'm not sure if it's imagination or reality.


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Yeah, but you're not bad looking. You have a mix of feminine and masculine traits.
> 
> Just be large theory:
> View attachment 47088
> ...


Prettyboys still need to be tall, they can't be manlet


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 29, 2019)

Nibba said:


> If ur tall and large none of this shit matters. I have recessed chin and Jew nose but that has never stopped me from getting positive female attention. Jbl + harmony


So for you Nibba, Height > Face ?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Apr 29, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Yeah, but you're not bad looking. You have a mix of feminine and masculine traits.
> 
> Just be large theory:
> View attachment 47088
> ...



Can you send me a picture of Nibba or post it here? I’ve never seen an actual photo of him.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 29, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Can you send me a picture of Nibba or post it here? I’ve never seen an actual photo of him.


He has pics all over this forum, boyo


----------



## xom (Apr 29, 2019)

most of these are fixable


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 29, 2019)

Jfl. One of those arent him. Im tired and my eyes weren't working. It looked like him on the tiny thumbnail when selecting images cause the hair


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ugly mouth goes before recessed jaw and chin.


----------



## LexLuthor (Apr 29, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Yeah, but you're not bad looking. You have a mix of feminine and masculine traits.
> 
> Just be large theory:
> View attachment 47088
> ...



I think it's because of age differences.

The first two are 30-40, and the other two are teens.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 29, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 47082


> /s


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 29, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> In order of importance, it starts with:
> 
> 
> -Cranium deformity
> ...



-narrow skull: palate expander
-close set eyes: they are better than wide set ones
-balding: can be cured with minox+finasteride
-Dumbo Ears: can be fixed with otisticks
-crossed eyes: can be cured with state healthcare in europe
-pencil neck: just wear a turtleneck sweater and do necktraining


----------



## Darth Cialis (Apr 29, 2019)

I think it's usually sub4 or sub6 with autism.


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 29, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He has pics all over this forum, boyo
> View attachment 47102
> View attachment 47103
> View attachment 47104


Jewbba


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 29, 2019)

Balding is not death sentence. I'm balding and am in an LTR and get sex on da' regular


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 29, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He has pics all over this forum, boyo
> View attachment 47102
> View attachment 47103
> View attachment 47104


Puts me 6 feet under


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Apr 29, 2019)

where the fuck is micro dick nigger?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 29, 2019)

Zero death sentences spotted


----------



## jackmore62 (Apr 29, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> -Piggish nose
> -Jew nose


u think piggish is worse than jew?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 29, 2019)

Jew noses are the worst.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 29, 2019)

LexLuthor said:


> I think it's because of age differences.
> 
> The first two are 30-40, and the other two are teens.


Cope. A lot of southern people look like that in their 20s. I am from the south.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 29, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He has pics all over this forum, boyo
> View attachment 47102
> View attachment 47103
> View attachment 47104


What the fuck? That’s not him on the left with the white shirt is it? Did he use eyebrow shaders or something in the other ones? Nose too @Nibba


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 29, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I only have 1 but I'm a manlet. If one of yours is close set eyes, don't worry because girls don't care about that. Exhibit 1: Marko Jaric
> View attachment 47080
> View attachment 47081


Lol, but for real as long as they aren't extremely close together you can work arond it


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Apr 29, 2019)

Maximus said:


> What the fuck? That’s not him on the left with the white shirt is it? Did he use eyebrow shaders or something in the other ones? Nose too @Nibba


It's not him, the guy who sent the pics says he clicked that one on accident


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 29, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I guess it’s over for Alain since he has narrow skull.
> 
> 
> Shit thread kill yourself


alain would get mogged to death in nightclubs


----------



## samm735 (Apr 29, 2019)

extreme manletism should be higher than any of the nose, jaw shit, that can be fixed for a few thousand £$ etc, can turn a 5 ft 3 manlet into a 6 ft 3 chad.


----------



## AdamLanza (May 12, 2019)

Obv every deformity lmao. But manletism < 5'5''?? Sure about that? Imo everything under 6' is garbage. maybe in some countries 5'10'' and 5'11'' is acceptable but only if you want to be friendly though.


----------



## SchrodingersDick (May 13, 2019)

Manletism
Dickletism
being Indian/asian
Small skull
Any facial deformity
1st percentile anything
Balding over NW4 (too far gone even for a transplant)
Being old
Zyros-tier bideltoid 


Manletism and dickletism are the two main ones. Impossible to fix. LL can add like 2 inches safety, but that’s not enough for sub 5’5” manlets.. dick exercises can add maybe 2” in length over the course of several years but that’s not gonna help someone with a micropenis..


----------



## buflek (May 14, 2019)

AdamLanza said:


> Obv every deformity lmao. But manletism < 5'5''?? Sure about that? Imo everything under 6' is garbage. maybe in some countries 5'10'' and 5'11'' is acceptable but only if you want to be friendly though.


im 5-9.5 or 5'10 (didnt measure since a while) and never had problems with girls, even got a girlfriend since 3 years right now and i live in one of the tallest countries of the world (germany).

im pretty sure everyone above 5'7 with above average face can get laid easily


----------



## heroinfather (May 14, 2019)

it is only a death sentence if a chad cant pull it off


----------



## DarknLost (May 14, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> In order of importance, it starts with:
> 
> 
> -Cranium deformity
> ...


-Short midface


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 14, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He has pics all over this forum, boyo
> View attachment 47102
> View attachment 47103
> View attachment 47104


Hahaha why did you post a pic of me? FUCKING CAGE HOLY SHIT


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 14, 2019)

Lmao I have none of these and Im still virgin its so over the standards are sky high 2019


----------



## HorseFace (May 14, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> -Short midface



No

￼
View attachment large (1).jpg
View attachment BEN-HARDY-1615548.jpg
View attachment eae2cc2d3446fb475b9206066335a552.jpg


----------



## DarknLost (May 14, 2019)

-Allergy
It makes you unable to breathe through your nose and forces you to become a mouth breather which causes recessed chin.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 14, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> Lmao I have none of these and Im still virgin its so over the standards are sky high 2019


You can look good on paper and have good features according to PSL but if you lack facial harmony, it's over. Facial harmony trumps everything. If your face doesnt have that it factor, bitches won't get wet for you. This is the final blackpill. You can get all the surgery in the world but you may never achieve the harmony necessary to attract women.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 14, 2019)

AdamLanza said:


> Obv every deformity lmao. But manletism < 5'5''?? Sure about that? Imo everything under 6' is garbage. maybe in some countries 5'10'' and 5'11'' is acceptable but only if you want to be friendly though.


He was talking about death sentences and not mild inconveniences 

"I have never had a girl because I'm 5'11"

Nope


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I guess it’s over for Alain since he has narrow skull.
> 
> 
> Shit thread kill yourself


----------



## Achathin (Jul 7, 2019)

What is an ugly mouth?


----------



## HereForReasons (Jul 7, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> In order of importance, it starts with:
> 
> 
> -Cranium deformity
> ...





-Cranium deformity
-Narrow skull
-Long midface
-Bulging eyes
-Close set eyes
-Crossed eyes
-Balding
-Piggish nose
-Jew nose
-Bulbous nose
-Ugly mouth
-Recessed Jaw
-Recessed Chin
-Extreme manletism (5"5 and below)
-Dumbo ears
-Pencil neck


----------



## incelslayer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I only have 1 but I'm a manlet. If one of yours is close set eyes, don't worry because girls don't care about that. Exhibit 1: Marko Jaric
> View attachment 47080
> View attachment 47081


He is high status motherfucker,lol


----------



## theanonymousone (Jul 8, 2019)

So death isn't a death sentence, nice


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 8, 2019)

LexLuthor said:


> Wide is worse:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/dolichocephaly-is-not-so-bad.17027/




gay alien cope


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jul 9, 2019)

Number one death sentence:
-Spending your time here


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> In order of importance, it starts with:
> 
> 
> -Cranium deformity
> ...


i have none of these yet i am apparently 3psl according to users here


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 11, 2020)

approaching women in the workplace as a non chad


----------



## xefo (Aug 11, 2020)

1/16 but its fixable


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Aug 11, 2020)

It’s all a game of checks and balances. You can get away with one flaw if everything else makes up for it. In my opinion, the death sentences are things that indicate poor development or abnormal genetics such as recessed maxilla/mandible (severe malocclusion), narrow skull/protruding occipit, severe manletism, etc


----------

